# Tips on keeping me sane!!



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I have to miss opening weekend to go on a class field trip. I need 1 science credit to graduate and thought this class would be easy, ya know we just take a field trip. So I learn it is over opening weekend and have been starting to build suicidal thoughts :dead: . It's geology so i'll be scoping out rocks all weekend long. Any tips on staying alive would be appreciated. maybe i should just take another year of college and skip the trip :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Refrain from talking to anyone about opening day untill you have gone out hunting. This seems to help me. However my ******* friends usually try to rub it in about the fact that I missed out on a great hunt. 
Do not look skyward while collecting rocks.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i'm definately not checking my voicemails


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

That's a tough one. Maybe you have some hot female classmates? If so, you could fantasize about them instead of hunting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I like your train of thought Quack. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It is a great idea, but there in lies the problem. The lack of actual women to fantasize pretty much puts a halt to that. A few decent ones but the hot factor isn't really going to come into play. Which hurts, making the weekend even more painful.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Where are you going? Is it an all day event? You know if it is in ND there is a lister nearby and that 870 breaks down nicely to be fit in a suitcase/large duffel bag. Or you could probably borrow one?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah the problem is it's from 8 sat mornin till 6 sunday night, pretty much takes my whole time. The hunting is pretty much out of the equation being it's a school event. I'm just trying to sway away from suicide so i can make it out next weekend.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

870 if at your age you can't work up a good fantasy you need to take some vitamins! You'll have plenty of time to hunt, get a good grade so you can afford to hunt.


----------

